# [arranque] No consigo arrancar despues de instalacion!!(pen)

## cnyx

pues nada, acabo de instalar gentoo, en el portatil nuevo por 4ª vez y al iniciar, parece que va todo guay hasta que dice:

```

INIT: version 2.84 booting

/sbin/rc: line 1: /proc/cmdline: No such file or directory

/sbin/rc: line 492: /mnt/.init.d/softlevel: Read-only file system

.

.

.

.

```

y a partir de ahi peta todo y no puedo ni logearme, mayormente porque se monta en modo solo lectura y ya no hay nada que hacer.

Por que pasa esto???

Que hago???

saludos.

PD: nunca me habia costado tanto instalar gentoo en un ordenador como en este, estoy desesperado.

----------

## cnyx

creo que tiene que ver con que no monta /proc, pero no se ni para que sirve /proc ni por que no lo monta, lo unico que se es que la entrada en el fstab es correcta.

Alguna idea???

saludos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

recuerdo tener un problema de ese tipo y lo arregle al bajarme el paquete "reiserfsprogs" pero como no dices cual es tu sistema de archivos.... no se si tendra algo que ver.

igual te he dicho una tonteria??

un saludo

----------

## Camulus

No tendrás la partición raiz montada en un sistema de ficheros (reiserfs, por ejemplo) que no lo lo soporte el kernel, no? (porque te hayas olvidado de incluirlo en el momento de compilar)

Saludos

----------

## cnyx

no, es una ext2 y si que tengo soporte en el kernel asi que no creo que tenga que ver con eso. Si alguien me dice que es el /proc y que ha dentro igual va por ahi la cosa. En principio dire que si tenia que haber algo dentro de /proc yo no lo tengo. Es dicir si monto la particion con el live-cd y miro el contenido de /prco de mi particion no hay nada.

La instalacion es de la version 1.4. Y en la guia hay dos pasos que supongo que tienen que ver con lo que me pasa.

estos pasos son hacer:

```

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

Y creo que es aqui donde falla, porque cuando llego al final de la instalacion donde hay que desmontar las particiones, no me deja desmontar /mnt/gento (que es donde tengo /), porque me dice que esta ocupada. He comprobado que lo que hace que no pueda desmontarla es el montaje de /proc.

He supuesto que le cd estaria mal, lo curioso es que con otro cd que tengo tambien me pasa eso.

Conclusion: Creo que dentro de /proc deberia haber algo que se utiliza en el arranque, pero en mi caso /proc esta vacio y no se por que.

Alguna idea???

gracias, saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
> ...

 

De casualidad verificaste que esten los dichosos directorios creados?

Me da la ligera impresión de que cuando instlastes olvidaste crear el /mnt/gentoo/proc y /mnt/gentoo/dev que son los que quedarian como tus /proc /dev, que por lo que he podido apreciar son donde el kernel monta sus procesos y dispositivos respectivamente.

Tambien suele suceder cuando el initrd del grub esta mal nombrado ó llamado por ejemplo

```
initrd /initrd
```

 cuando lo busca en 

```
initrd (hd0,0)/initrd
```

----------

## focahclero

No puedo ayudar mucho, pero sí aclarar un poco esto:  *Quote:*   

> Creo que dentro de /proc deberia haber algo que se utiliza en el arranque

 /proc es un sistema de ficheros virtual (en el sentido de que no tiene soporte físico en el HD) que utiliza el kernel con determinados propósitos (¡no me preguntes cuales!, aunque alguna vez me ha ayudado un cat /proc/pci).

Con un simple man proc se obtiene: 

```
/proc is a pseudo-filesystem which is used as an interface to kernel data structures rather than reading and interpreting  /dev/kmem. Most of it is read-only, but some files allow kernel variables to be changed.
```

 (etc.)

Por tanto, si arrancas con el LiveCD es normal que /mnt/gentoo/proc "esté vacío" puesto que no es ese el punto de montaje que el kernel cargado desde LiveCD está usando para montar su /proc.

La cuestión es, como ya apuntaban por ahí arriba, que el /proc (punto de montaje) en el futuro sistema de ficheros de tu máquina exista y que esté bien especificado en /etc/fstab.

Así que si esas dos condiciones se cumplen, tu problema no es de /proc.

Ahora bien, ¿cuál es el problema? Lo siento, no tengo ni idea  :Sad: 

(aunque de inclinarme por alguna cosa quizá pensaría en que falta el soporte para algo en el kernel que has compilado)

Saludos,

----------

## cnyx

ok, gracias a los dos.

A ver, /proc si que esta creado, y el kernel tiene todo el soporte que hace falta ya que uso ese mismo kernel en otra particion con gentoo tambien y arranca bien. Asi que no se me ocurre que puede ser. Lo que esta claro es que cuando deberia montar /proc al inicio da un error. Voy a mirar no fuera algun problema de permisos, pero me extraña. Se os ocurre alguna otra idea????

He tenido la tentacion de meter el cd de Debian. Necesito instalar gentoooooo como sea.

Y si me pongo Debian hare un apt-get install portage jajajaja.

saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ok, se me ocurren dos cosas que puedes hacer

1.-  Inicia con ti LiveCD y monta tu partición gentoo, borra  /proc y /dev y vuelve a crearlos, revisa que fstab este correcto 

```
none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0
```

vuelve a reiiniciar y si persiste el problema entondes pasamos a la siguiente

Vuelve a iniciar con tu LiveCD y procede como en tu intalación montando todas tus particiones inclusive  /proc y los /dev haces un choroot y vuelves a generar tu kernel, por ultimo revisa tu grub.conf y verifica que esta bien escrito y corresponden el kernel y el initrd generados por genkernel con el que pones en el grub.conf

Espero te sirva de algo

----------

## cnyx

ok, voy a hacer el plan a], el plan b] no lo he entendido del todo. dices que recompile el kernel y revise el grub.conf. te pongo mi grub.conf y me dices si hay algo mal:

```

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb7 vga=773

```

yo lo veo correcto.

bueno voy a probar lo primero y ya te cuento.

gracias, un saludo.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Por lo visto compilas el kernel a pedal y no con genkernel......

Yo utilizo genkernel 

```
genkernel kernel --menuconfig
```

 con lo que consigo entrar al menuconfig y al salir solo lo dejo y el compila kernel modulos y demás pendejadas solito y esto es lo que me da para el grub

```
timeout 30

splashimage /grub/splash.xpm.gz

default 0

fallback 1

title  Gentoo Linux (kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda4 init=/linuxrc vga=0x317 splash=verb$

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.5-gentoo-r1
```

----------

## cnyx

no puedo eliminar /proc

hago rm -rf /mnt/gentoo/proc

y me dice:

```

rm: cannot lstat 'proc//fs/pagebuf' : Input/output error

```

Lo que si que he comprobado es que en /proc no hay permisos de escritura para nadie. Y si intento añadir el permiso de escritura  de forma recursiva me dice lo mismo.

Conclusion: No puedo ni borrarlo ni cambiarle los permisos. QUE HAGO???

saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Por lo visto compilas el kernel a pedal y no con genkernel......

Yo utilizo genkernel 

```
genkernel kernel --menuconfig
```

 con lo que consigo entrar al menuconfig y al salir solo lo dejo y el compila kernel modulos y demás pendejadas solito y esto es lo que me da para el grub

```
timeout 30

splashimage /grub/splash.xpm.gz

default 0

fallback 1

title  Gentoo Linux (kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda4 init=/linuxrc vga=0x317 splash=verbose

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.5-gentoo-r1
```

----------

## cnyx

bueno, pues nada, al final he conseguido borrar el contenido de /proc cambiarle los permisos. Pero al reiniciar lo mismo de siempre.

Supongo que tendre que probar el plan b pero me da que no conseguire nada. No tendras un plan c d y e no?

saludos.

----------

## cuerty

¿Podrias postear el .config de tu kernel o un link a el? Eso realmente nos ayudaria  :Smile: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Fijate que me ha sucedido algo parecido no hace mucho, pero con la salvedad de que solo me mostraba un error al inicio diciendo que no podia desmontar el /tmp/initrd y no encontraba  init=/linuxrc y lo deje asi pensando que era el kernel mal compilado, pero hoy despues de un emerge -u world ha desaparecido el error.

¿Sera algun bug? 

¿Te puede estar pasando algo similar?

Bueno si con lo anterior no resuelves no estaria demás un

```
emerge sync

emerge -u world
```

----------

## cnyx

Bueno, por partes, lo del .config lo pondre esta noche o mañana ya que ahora mismo no puedo. Pero por si sirve de algo mientras tanto, es un 2.4.5 al que lo unico que he hecho ha sido añadirle soporte para framebuffer y lo del devfs, nada mas. El resto esta como viene cuando descargas las fuentes. No se si te sirve. Lo que quiero decir es que lleva opciones muy genericas que en principio no deberian dar error, pero repito que ese mismo kernel se usa para arrancar otra gentoo en otra particion sin problemas.

En cuanto a lo del emerge -u world, lo hice anoche. Si te soy sincero no probe a arrancar antes de hacer el emerge -u world, o sea que igual se jodio todo despues de la actualizacion. Conforme acabe de instalar sin sacar el live-cd hice la actualizacion.

De momento estoy emergiendo el gnome con ayuda del live-cd ya que espero poder resolver el problema.

Alguna otra idea??

gracias, saludos.

----------

## esculapio

A mi me suena como un problema del paquete baselayout. Espero no sumar a la confusión.

----------

## cnyx

Dios esculapio MIIIIILLLLLLL GRACIASSSSS.

A ver no se por cual de las dos cosas ha sido, pero en cualquier caso si no me lo hubieras dicho no habria hecho ninguna de las dos:

He reinstalado el baselayout ese que no se para que sirve. Y al acabarse de emerger hacia especial incapie en que si no revisaba los archivos de configuracion podria ser que el sistema no arrancara, asi que he actualizado todos los archivos de configuracion y ya arranca.

No obstante sigo teniendo un problema en el arranque, pero es otro. Voy a ver si lo soluciono y si no, posteo.

gracias, saludos.

----------

## cnyx

bueno a ver, aqui va el problema:

al iniciar ahora parece que ya todo va bien, se monta /proc, tambien /dev activa la swap y todo eso y sigue:

```

* Checking root filesystem...        

/dev/hda7: clean, 170392/1831424 files, 580378/3662812 blocks      [ok]

* Remounting root filesystem read/write...

* Root filesystem could not be mounted read/write :(                           [!!]

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D for normal startup):

```

La particion esta libre de errores ya que la acabo de escanear con el live-cd. 

Me ha pasado antes cuando era ext2, la acabo de convertir a ext3 por probar y sigue pasando.

Me dice si le doy a control-D despues de varios errores mas debido a este, que la linea 13 del fstab esta incorrecta. La verdad es que yo la veo muy correcta.

En el fstab, en la linea 13 tengo lo siguiente:

```

/dev/hda7    /    ext3    rw,errors=remount -ro    0 1

```

Que yo sepa no falla nada no?

Alguna idea???

saludos.

PD: cada vez estoy mas cerca de tener gentoo en el portatil arrrrrggrrrrr

----------

## Javier Lopez

remounts -ro debe ir junto sin espacio entre antes del guión.

Por otra parte hace lo q le has indicado, no?? Encuentra errores y te la monta sólo en modo lectura, por eso se queja de q no puede escribir.

XQ no la montas con un simple: 

```

/dev/hda7    /    ext3    noatime 0 1

```

----------

## cnyx

ahhh leches, no sabia que tenia que ir separado. Lo curioso es que en el otro ordenador lo tenia bien puesto. Me habre equivocado copiandolo en este, pero ahora ya va guay gracias.

----------

